# QSI Titan update



## RIrail (May 5, 2008)

The QSI site has new info for thier Titan product line.


http://qsisolutions.com/news/11/titan-news-061611.html


Steve


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Steve, 

I love the part where they say they're in stock and yet they will commence shipping in a few weeks! What does that mean, that they're in stock in China or somewhere overseas? 

Polkspeak is spreading.... 

Looks like nothing for G until August plus the "few weeks" before shipping can commence. 

Keith


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

As we say a lot of talk and no action. Getting fed up with delay after delay. Sounds like some other manufacture I know. More like next year before the G stuff arrives.







Later RJD


----------

